# Brent's alarm clock



## ICE (Aug 31, 2015)

The is no snooze button.


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2015)

Good link?


----------



## north star (Aug 31, 2015)

*& = = &*



ICE,

You did not provide a good link to one of Brentster's alarm clocks.

Reload & try again...





*& = = &*


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 31, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> The is no snooze button.


Tasty, tasty fire. But a sad, sad video. Those little baby bullets never got the chance to fulfill their destiny and be fired from a gun.

However, I bet JAR's poor gatling gun looked just like that when he lost himself in the moment. Right up until his buddy tapped him on the shoulder and said "easy there big fella, penicillin will clear that right up."

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Aug 31, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *& = = &*
> 
> ICE,
> 
> ...


I'll try to fix it tomorrow. Brent was able to view it and now it is gone so perhaps it was taken down.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 31, 2015)

Your search-fu is weak, my Sith apprentice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py3-BzXzqvo

Brent


----------



## conarb (Aug 31, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Your search-fu is weak, my Sith apprentice.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py3-BzXzqvo
> 
> Brent


Wonder why they are destroying perfectly good ammunition with all the ammunition the various government agencies are buying?


----------



## conarb (Sep 1, 2015)

Brent:

As we know anyone can collect disability insurance, and it's tax-free!  Every woman in the world suffers from some kind of depression,*here's the plan for you*  (if for some rare reason your particular wife doesn't suffer from depression just tell her to say she does, there is no way they can prove or disprove it, same with soft tissue injuries like neck, back, etc.)


----------



## conarb (Sep 1, 2015)

Brent, here's a gun related one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 1226


View attachment 1226


/monthly_2015_09/guns.jpg.222f00f79ec722b2ab015bc77d4c6a1d.jpg


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2015)

It's popcorn ........


----------

